# Autosleeper Clubman - our new pride and joy!



## elsiekay

Well, we are the proud new owners of a 2005 Autosleeper Clubman! We have just returned from our first (wet) trip but had a great time and were very snug despite the weather! The paperwork seems to suggest it is an Anniversary model although it looks the same as the others to me. Is there any particular difference between the Anniversary edition and the standard Clubman, does anyone know?
Many thanks

Lyn & Steve


----------



## Patchworkqueen

*Anniversary Clubman*

Hi We have an Anniversary Clubman 52 registration so I doubt that your 2005 is the anniversary model. The graphics on the van, both front and back, say Anniverary Model just below Autosleeper. I don't know what the extras were but suspect that one was an oven. Hope this helps


----------



## dandywarhol

*Anniversary Clubman*

This is my first post here having gone down the Mazda Bongo/Toyota Hiace campervan route.

I've just got an Anniversary LE and it's a 2003 build year - the cab tinted windows are date stamped ..3 by the manufacturer and it was registered in August 03.

I reckon they had a surplus of Anniversaries left (probably too expensive) so they tagged on a few more goodies and called it an "LE"presumably "Limited Edition"

From what I can see, the oven, electric hob, wind up roof (not Heki), a Fiamma Polar turbo vent and Omni aerial are the "extras"

Nice m'home - I love the 5 cylinder growl  just looking at a practical way of stripping out the overhead lockers to make a smallish bed.....................


----------



## Drew

Hi Dandy,

Welcome to MHF, and to your first post.

Might I suggest that you alter your signature, not quite what I would expect on a respectful forum.

Drew


----------



## dandywarhol

Thank you for the welcome - more power to your station Drew :wink:


----------



## locovan

ooo yes I have just googled --well spotted.

Anyway we have a VW Clubman Anniversary 2002 but registered in 2003 That Monocoque body is wonderful and we have been through some very cold weather and she is so warm and cosy.
No drafts.
The engine is powerful as it is the same engine as our Autotrail Cherekee but hasnt got the weight to carry.
When the bed is made up it is large and cosy.
I have seen the cupboards taken out and a bed in the then overcab it does work but i like the cupboards as it gives us more room and we have put a Swivel on the passenger set.
We put a backbox on and have a suitcase solar panel.
In the summer we have a large awning to give us more room.
Enjoy as they are a tardis


----------



## dandywarhol

Thanks - I had thought of a swivel passenger seat locovan - no problem with the door when pivoting round then?

I think the driver's seat would be a no-no - the gear lever and handbrake lever might get in the way.
Can you recommend a swivel supplier/
Thanks, Alan


----------



## locovan

dandywarhol said:


> Thanks - I had thought of a swivel passenger seat locovan - no problem with the door when pivoting round then?
> 
> I think the driver's seat would be a no-no - the gear lever and handbrake lever might get in the way.
> Can you recommend a swivel supplier/
> Thanks, Alan


The drivers seat is a no go your right .
We have to open the door to swivel the passenger seat but that is no problem because we have to open it to put the External Screen cover on anyway so that is the first job we do.
We then move that seat right back to the front and also the drivers seat which then has the flap put down so making another seat with a cushion so then we have loads of room to have company in.
We have had 4 couples in.

Ps Ray has gone to bed so will tell you tomorrow where we got swivel
as there is a cheap one but we bought the dearer one which was more suitable 
he found it on the web


----------



## 96706

A proper welcome this time Alan, 

I know your going to enjoy your Clubman. There seems to be a growing band of Bongee on here now  

You'll also get to find a different form of motorhomer he in these pages :lol: Not quite so mad as the Bongo mob maybe but just as odd 8O 

As with the Bongo, any answers to your questions will be found hereabouts, and you'll also get some other bits of advice as well :wink: 

Nought wrong with the signature BTW :lol: 

Peter


----------



## dandywarhol

Thanks Peter, I am going to enjoy it, one or two wee things to do to suit our needs but ready to go now!

I changed my signature to the one on here now upon request - it was the one I used on Bongo Fury but seemed to cause offence - no point in rubbing people up the wrong way (this early :wink: :roll: )


----------



## locovan

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Seating/seating.htm
The Swivel seat we bought was the bottom one


----------



## dandywarhol

Excellent - thank you - was there a noticeable difference in height when fitted?


----------



## locovan

dandywarhol said:


> Excellent - thank you - was there a noticeable difference in height when fitted?


Slight about three quarters of an inch


----------



## foll-de-roll

locovan said:


> http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Seating/seating.htm
> The Swivel seat we bought was the bottom one


Hi Mavis

The Bottom one. What else would it be for?   

Andy


----------



## locovan

foll-de-roll said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Seating/seating.htm
> The Swivel seat we bought was the bottom one
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mavis
> 
> The Bottom one. What else would it be for?
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

   another slip i will have to think before I speak


----------



## foll-de-roll

locovan said:


> foll-de-roll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Seating/seating.htm
> The Swivel seat we bought was the bottom one
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mavis
> 
> The Bottom one. What else would it be for?
> 
> Andy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another slip i will have to think before I speak
Click to expand...

No No No

We love you as you are. Seriously You are a breath of fresh air.

Andy


----------



## 96706

foll-de-roll said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foll-de-roll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Seating/seating.htm
> The Swivel seat we bought was the bottom one
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mavis
> 
> The Bottom one. What else would it be for?
> 
> Andy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another slip i will have to think before I speak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No No No
> 
> We love you as you are. Seriously You are a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

I'll second that as well Andy :lol:


----------

